# Avatar Game Center



## testarossa (28 Avril 2017)

Bonjour
J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de remettre un avatar personnel pour jouer avec les jeux qui utilisent "game center" de apple. 
Depuis la disparition de l'app de nos tablettes, mon avatar a disparu (je joue volontier à real racing 3 avec mes amis) mais je vois qu'il y a pas mal de joueurs qui affichent leur avatar. 
Merci de me renseigner.
Bonne nuit à tous.


----------

